# Smokehouse?



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I am thinking about doing and smoking my own deer sausage this year. I say I am thinking, and have already bought a sausage stuffer from another 2cooler, so I guess I am kind of on my way. 



I have been doing a little watching and reading and have learned that making a smokehouse can be as big and as nice as you want it.


I am just a one-man show, in other words, I do not have a lot of friends or family members that would be partaking on this adventure with me so, I will not be smoking several hundred pounds at a time and maybe a deer or two at the most and just a couple of times a year.


That being said, can those who have their own smokehouses or devices post up. Also, any opinions, suggestions, or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## fluffy (Feb 2, 2014)

i basically have a 3x3 closet in the corner of my shed with concrete floor, 2x4s on the side for rebar racks and a vent on top. a 5 gal metal bucket to build a fire in with an old piece of bent up metal for a lid. have some wood chopped up and soaking for a few hours, build a fire with dry wood and when it burns down place it in the smoker and add soaked wood and place the metal on top where smoke can get out but slowly. old school but works


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

You can build a simple smoke house with plywood. when your done it folds up flat.


4 full sheets plus 1 half sheet for the top, you also need a couple 2x4's and you can use closet rods for the hangers.


John


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Smoker*

Here is the one I built and use. You don't need the propane burner but do need a hole in the bottom for draft. The fan is great for keeping the temperature down and makes sure you draft evenly. I just use lump hardwood charcoal and wood chunks for smoke either oak, mesquite, pecan or hickory or a blend. I have learned a lot since I built mine and it takes a few attempts to get your method down. Try small batches at first and invest in a good thermometer.
https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2283674


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

This is one I made out of a old Trauleon warming cabinet. Paid $150 for it delivered. Added hot plate for sawdust , vents, thermostat and fan. Made a lot of sausage with it.
























Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

jtburf said:


> You can build a simple smoke house with plywood. when your done it folds up flat.
> 
> 4 full sheets plus 1 half sheet for the top, you also need a couple 2x4's and you can use closet rods for the hangers.
> 
> John


This is exactly what I did but I framed it out with 2X2 so it screws together nicely and is fairly well sealed. It fits perfectly over my fire pit. I've used it for about 3 seasons now. I also split the front into 2 sections so I can remove the bottom to tend the fire without letting the smoke and heat out of the top.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

al_carl said:


> This is exactly what I did but I framed it out with 2X2 so it screws together nicely and is fairly well sealed. It fits perfectly over my fire pit. I've used it for about 3 seasons now. I also split the front into 2 sections so I can remove the bottom to tend the fire without letting the smoke and heat out of the top.


Yes sir!!! Made my deer blinds just like that.

Great job

John


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

jtburf said:


> You can build a simple smoke house with plywood. when your done it folds up flat.
> 
> 4 full sheets plus 1 half sheet for the top, you also need a couple 2x4's and you can use closet rods for the hangers.
> 
> John


Have done this for the last couple of decades.....old smokey in the middle with damp oak smokin


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Gizzmo said:


> Have done this for the last couple of decades.....old smokey in the middle with damp oak smokin


Is treated plywood okay to use? I've read if you use treated it will taint the taste?


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Is treated plywood okay to use? I've read if you use treated it will taint the taste?


I wouldn't.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Is treated plywood okay to use? I've read if you use treated it will taint the taste?


NO, you can Thomson waterseal the outside, but nothing inside


----------

